# Thread breaks



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello I have a SWF T601C single head 6 needle embroidery machine. I am having trouble with thread breaks. I was instructed to do a hook timing adjustment and it did not help. I'm trying to print on a cap but it doesn't look like the needle is grabbing the bobbin thread. The bobbin spool is full .


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Could be there is a little piece of thread stuck somewhere that is causing the problem. Clean the bobbin/hook assembly area really well. Make sure the bobbin case is clear of lint and dust build-up. Check your thread paths to make sure there isn't something lurking there that is causing problem. Check for burrs or rough spots on your hook assembly and on your needle plate. Fresh needles and possibly a new bobbin case. 
Make sure you have the cap hooped correctly. Sometimes flagging can cause thread breaks.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you I'll double check


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I always make sure to oil (the small hole under the bobbin case that has a piece of cotton in it) 

especially when do hats..


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have had similar issues...sometimes replacing the bobbin itself helps; other times it needs a needle replacement; other times the needle is bent a bit and causing the issue. Caps are tough, especially if the issue is over the seam in the center of a 6 panel cap. Is that the area?


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

No its not on the seam. The needle may be bent though I'll have to check that.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

make sure the logo was digitized for a cap.. this is vital 

what kind of hat is it??


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Well the logo was not digitized for a cap. It comes from a CD i received when I purchased my machine. Dakota collectibles. The hat is just a faded glory cap I bought at walmart.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Can you sew the design flat? If you use a different needle/color, will it catch the bobbin? I'm trying to make sure the needle is in correctly and that you have the top and bottom tension set correct. You need to run through several variables to eliminate what is NOT causing this.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

You know I haven't tried the other needles. I did try sewing on a flat and I get the same problem from the same needle.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

try a different needle.. what is your speed?? Also, did you remove the top plate and use canned air to clean it out? take a pic of the back of the sew out..


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

It sounds like you're troubleshooting everything correctly so far, but I thought I'd offer this as well. Our SWF machines run MUCH smoother when the humidity is higher. I don't know why, but the higher the humidity, the less frequently the thread breaks.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

sandy- funny you should say that but its true.. we got this Sprayway Dry Silicone Spray #945: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog to help with thread breaks.. 

I have so much "starter thread" from when we got the machine and whenever we use it ..I get thread breaks its such a waste to lose that thread but when you only have a few things to sew out its great checking out the color of thread. 

So we tried this silicone spray and its helped with thread breaks..


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just troubled at the fact I am learning all this from this forum and not my training.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

my training was 4 days and honestly I can't remember anything from those days..

it wasn't until the 2 day of training that I found out that I didn't have digitizing software even though I 
asked for it because I knew I needed it.. it wasn't until the 3 day did I realize I needed to upgrade my
machine from a compact to a standard because we needed the table.

For me its more of every day we needed to buy something else .. took a ton of notes because we also bought a DTG printer that Monday (Tues-Friday embroidery) but once we got home I needed the video to 
help me get started.. 

my notes did nothing for me, my software didn't work on my main computer (64 bit Vista)-kept locking up, 

the machine has been great no problems, its big learning curve and I explained that to SWF that I knew nothing and that the only reason we are getting it was because they were 45 mins away. Tech support for the embroidery is great.. wish the rest of their business was..


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you remove the flat spring in the bobbin holder? You should. What type bobbins are u using?


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

that's funny. I did exactly the same thing. I bought a dtg printer and embroidery machine and the training really didn't help me that much. I learned more from messing up than I did in training.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

yep, I wish I wouldn't have bought the digitizing software and just outsourced it from the beginning it was a waste of money. 

What software are you using?? We bought Embroidery Office 9 other waste..wish I would have gotten Wilcom. 
but live and learn..


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Understand embroidery office was horrible I switched to wilcom and it was great.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

crackerjackshack said:


> It sounds like you're troubleshooting everything correctly so far, but I thought I'd offer this as well. Our SWF machines run MUCH smoother when the humidity is higher. I don't know why, but the higher the humidity, the less frequently the thread breaks.


I have also noticed that. I would have assumed the opposite, but wrong again.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> sandy- funny you should say that but its true.. we got this Sprayway Dry Silicone Spray #945: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog to help with thread breaks..
> 
> I have so much "starter thread" from when we got the machine and whenever we use it ..I get thread breaks its such a waste to lose that thread but when you only have a few things to sew out its great checking out the color of thread.
> 
> So we tried this silicone spray and its helped with thread breaks..


I assume you are spraying the thread path... but I will man up and ask...


----------



## fashion_lee520 (Oct 25, 2010)

I what kind of hat is it.I want to know


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

AndTees said:


> I assume you are spraying the thread path... but I will man up and ask...



This spray is more for the gears and making them smoother but I do spray the thread path and a light spray on the thread itself especially if its new. It has helped


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

fashion_lee520 said:


> I what kind of hat is it.I want to know


its was mentioned earlier..just a faded glory hat from Walmart


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

You are lucky you live so close!

We've only had our commercial machines about a year, but I have about 20+ years experience with embroidery. My hat goes off to you guys who jump in with little/no experience. I can't imagine the frustration you must be experiencing when things don't go correctly.

Another thing I think might be helpful is to attend as many training sessions as you can at the trade shows. That's where I learn the real tricks of the trade - from people who are operating businesses and are in the trenches with you. Learning from their mistakes shortens your learning curve - a curve, by the way, that is steep on a good day! Once in a while you'll get a dud for a teacher at these shows, but my experience with this has been much more valuable than anything you'll read in a manual or learn from a technician. They know what works and what doesn't, and learning from them helps make your job easier.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If a different needle helps, the "suspects" are the path of the thread, or the needle itself. Make sure that the path of this thread matches the others exactly and that you do not have the needle inserted backwards and rotated at the proper angle.

It's important to understand the difference between a break and a failure of the top thread to tie into the bobbin.

Regarding training...experience is the best teacher. You can only show someone so much and have them absorb it. Think about anything that you've ever learned.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

Did anyone ask if that needle was in right. I have seen them in backwards before.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

zoom_monster said:


> Regarding training...experience is the best teacher. You can only show someone so much and have them absorb it. Think about anything that you've ever learned.


This is very true, but I can understand the disappoint that you feel after spending a large amount of money and the frustration you feel when you get home and nothing works the
way it did at training.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> If a different needle helps, the "suspects" are the path of the thread, or the needle itself. Make sure that the path of this thread matches the others exactly and that you do not have the needle inserted backwards and rotated at the proper angle.
> 
> It's important to understand the difference between a break and a failure of the top thread to tie into the bobbin.
> 
> Regarding training...experience is the best teacher. You can only show someone so much and have them absorb it. Think about anything that you've ever learned.


ok after reading this I think that my problem is the failure of the top thread to tie into the bobbin. How do I fix that?


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

You have hook and picker timing and on my Tajima you can also change the picker timing from the control panel.

also on our one of our Tajima's there is a thread lock that acted up once adn caused excessive drag on top thread.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah I been making adjustments to the hook timing and obviously I'm not setting it right.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I cannt help you with SWF, I have tajima's, on them you release brake rotate til needle goes down, they use 200 degrees, set hook just peaking around left side of needle and hook a needle thickness back of needle. 

Also make sure your picker is horizontal.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks I'll keep adjusting. Bound to get it right sooner or later.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

rescalona said:


> Thanks I'll keep adjusting. Bound to get it right sooner or later.


Ruben, Have you ever checked the file to make sure there are lock stitches?


----------



## stitch27 (Dec 1, 2010)

What i would do is
1) Check the Needle (Change it just to be sure)
2) Check the same design on a flat

This should do the trick
If you want to tweak your design for a hat send it over and i will have a look


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

well right now I'm just trying to do a test stitch. One that I have used before.


----------



## Chapalahal (May 5, 2009)

rescalona said:


> well right now I'm just trying to do a test stitch. One that I have used before.


Ruben, Also check to see if this is needle specific. If you change colors on the design...do you still have pull-outs(false thread breaks?


----------

